# Backyard Rail



## biocmp (Sep 15, 2012)

You need to ask the welder/metal worker to grind it down to a fine finish and tell them you'll leave it outside in the elements. They'll put a protective layer on it to prevent rust. 

Any steel will work, just make sure you tell them what it'll be used for. If you are doing this yourself, look up the strength of the gauge you want to use and make sure you are taking into account more than just weight. The force of loading and unloading, etc. 

Best of luck


----------



## Snowottawa (Sep 21, 2012)

What kind of protective coating should I ask for?


----------



## RightCoastShred (Aug 26, 2012)

i would just get pvc if i was you, its cheap and you can get it at any hardware store, but if you have the time and effort for a metal rail go for it


----------



## Snowottawa (Sep 21, 2012)

This is what I ended up getting


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

how much were they? those look nice


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Looks pretty sweet keep us posted how they ride. 

What did you end up paying.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

Ok. I would kill myself on those. I guess that officially makes me a pussy


----------



## sxdaca (Oct 5, 2012)

sick


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

nice. We set up a 2x4 rail. Was considering either: 

A.) Clamping a PVC to the top, making it removable 

or

B.) Putting a type of aluminum tape to coat the top of the 2x4. very malleable and soft, but creates a nice slick surface.

not sure which one we are gonna do...


----------



## Snowottawa (Sep 21, 2012)

For the steel, welding and paint they were 200 each


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

That is why I make my own features. So glad I know how to weld.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

how long are they? 10 or 12ft?

sounds like a pretty good deal to me - those things will last a while.


----------



## Snowottawa (Sep 21, 2012)

They are both 16 feet long


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

then i think you got a smokin deal!

now go post some vids of you and yer homies getting broke off - er i mean killing it


----------



## Snowottawa (Sep 21, 2012)

tylerkat89 said:


> nice. We set up a 2x4 rail. Was considering either:
> 
> A.) Clamping a PVC to the top, making it removable
> 
> ...



I would screw two 2" pvc's into the 2x4


----------



## Snowottawa (Sep 21, 2012)

ShredLife said:


> then i think you got a smokin deal!
> 
> now go post some vids of you and yer homies getting broke off - er i mean killing it


Yah, ones 2' tall and the other goes from 2.5' to 1.5'.... I'll post some videos when I use them this upcoming winter


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

Snowottawa said:


> I would screw two 2" pvc's into the 2x4


Yeah I'll look into it. Thanks mang.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

aluminum tape will tear right off then you will need to remove the glue residue as well


----------



## biocmp (Sep 15, 2012)

Agreed. Nice rail. 

Look up snowboarding in summer on youtube. Some guys bought some of that fake grass stuff and soaked it with soap and wetted it down so they could practice their rails. 

You can get full year use out of those bad boys.


----------

